# Bewerbung Betriebsbesichtigung



## C7633 (22 März 2011)

Hallo

Also ich kenne das so, man bewirbt sich um einen neuen Arbeitsplatz, wird wenn man für den Arbeitgeber interessant ist zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen. Die engere Auswahl der Bewerber wird dann durch den Betrieb geführt. Die ganz enge Auswahl darf einen Tag Probe arbeiten.

Jetzt hat mir gestern jemand gesagt, es wird von einigen Arbeitgebern erwartet, dass man, nach dem die Bewerbung abgeschickt ist, in Eigeninitiative einen Termin zur Besichtigung der Firma macht.

Das kann ich kaum glauben. Da hätten manche Firmen viel zu tun, wenn sie wirklich jeden durchs Werk führen würden.

Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen?

Gruss
C7633


----------



## Kieler (22 März 2011)

Ich denke mal, Deine Einstellung ist richtig. Nach Deiner Bewerbung sollte man auf die Rückmeldung der Firma warten. Eventuell kann man nach einer gewissen Zeit nachfragen.


----------



## MatMer (22 März 2011)

Ich glaube diese Eigeninitiative wird von "uns" zum Glück nicht erwartet. Ich habe während des Studiums 2-3 Vorträge bezüglich Bewerbungen gehört (einer war von einer langjährigen Chefsekretärin, der andere von einem Personalchef in einem sehr großen Unternehmen) bei gewissen Berufen wo es eine große Menge an Bewerbern gibt, wird wirklich etwas besonderes erwartet u.a. das man sich eben selbst um Besichtigungen kümmert, oder einen Stein o.ä. zur Bewerbung legt (war das Symbol das man Willenskraf hat und so einen schei...). Ich glaub bei technischen Berufen zählt zum Glück die Leistung, von daher denke ich, dass der dir bekannte Weg der richtige sein dürfte.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (22 März 2011)

Einen Stein ??

Klinker oder Kalk-Sand ?:s22:


----------



## thomass5 (22 März 2011)

http://www.stark-wandbaustoffe.de/Produkte/schwerbetonstein.php?nav=produkte
;-)


----------



## erzteufele (22 März 2011)

stein?
wieviel tonnen braucht man um aus kohle einen stein zu machen


----------



## Homer79 (22 März 2011)

> man bewirbt sich um einen neuen Arbeitsplatz, wird wenn man für den Arbeitgeber interessant ist zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen. Die engere Auswahl der Bewerber wird dann durch den Betrieb geführt. Die ganz enge Auswahl darf einen Tag Probe arbeiten.


 
...bis auf den Tag Probearbeiten ist das auch so bei uns...


----------



## C7633 (22 März 2011)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...bis auf den Tag Probearbeiten ist das auch so bei uns...



wobei probearbeiten für beide seiten kein fehler ist.

wenn so aussagen kommen wie: "das ist leider aus versicherungstechnischen gründen nicht möglich" hat die firma meist was zu verbergen


----------



## Blacky70 (22 März 2011)

C7633 schrieb:


> wenn so aussagen kommen wie: "das ist leider aus versicherungstechnischen gründen nicht möglich" hat die firma meist was zu verbergen


 

Ne also, das ist leider im guten alten Deutschland tatsächlich so. Zum Beispiel ist ein Arbeitsloser der einen Tag probearbeiten geht, an diesem Tag weder Kranken noch Unfallversichgert. Die Arbeitsagentur sagt - er würde an diesem Tag arbeiten gehen, also nicht versichert, die Firma sagt bei uns ist der nicht versichert, da er ja nicht angestellt ist. Zusätzlich kommt noch das Dilemma, das es in den Augen des Gesetzgeber noch den Tatbestand der Schwarzarbeit erfüllt, auch wenn derjenige Kostenlos arbeitet. Also wenn die Arbeitsagentur böse ist, bekommt man noch eine Sperre. Also grundsätzlich gesagt ist dies nur möglich (bei Arbeitslosen), wenn die Abeitsagentur vorher ´zustimmt und ein Antrag auf Versicherungsschutz genehmigt ist. In der Praxis heisst das - bis derjenige kommen darf ist der Job schon an einen anderen vergeben... Tja und bei arbeitenden Menschen siht dies auch nicht viel anders aus. Leider!! Ist halt typisch Deutschland!!


----------



## MatMer (22 März 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Einen Stein ??
> 
> Klinker oder Kalk-Sand ?:s22:


 
Ja einen Stein! Die Frau die uns das erzählt wure damals andauernd wegen größerer Pakete extra aus Meetings rausgeholt, nur weil wieder so ein ganz besonderer Bewerber einen Stein oder was ähnlich großes mit zur Bewerbung gelegt hat. Dadurch hatten die Bewerber auch gehofft, es immer direkt bis zur Personalchefin zu schaffen...


----------



## vierlagig (22 März 2011)

Blacky70 schrieb:


> Ne also, das ist leider im guten alten Deutschland tatsächlich so. Zum Beispiel ist ein Arbeitsloser der einen Tag probearbeiten geht, an diesem Tag weder Kranken noch Unfallversichgert. Die Arbeitsagentur sagt - er würde an diesem Tag arbeiten gehen, also nicht versichert, die Firma sagt bei uns ist der nicht versichert, da er ja nicht angestellt ist. Zusätzlich kommt noch das Dilemma, das es in den Augen des Gesetzgeber noch den Tatbestand der Schwarzarbeit erfüllt, auch wenn derjenige Kostenlos arbeitet. Also wenn die Arbeitsagentur böse ist, bekommt man noch eine Sperre. Also grundsätzlich gesagt ist dies nur möglich (bei Arbeitslosen), wenn die Abeitsagentur vorher ´zustimmt und ein Antrag auf Versicherungsschutz genehmigt ist. In der Praxis heisst das - bis derjenige kommen darf ist der Job schon an einen anderen vergeben... Tja und bei arbeitenden Menschen siht dies auch nicht viel anders aus. Leider!! Ist halt typisch Deutschland!!



möp ... nennen wir es praktikum. is die sache geritzt.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 März 2011)

MatMer schrieb:


> .. einen Stein o.ä. zur Bewerbung legt ..



Jetzt mal ehrlich.. wenn ich einen Stein in einer Bewerbungsmappe finde, würd ich denken, das der Bewerber einen an der Klatsche hat..   tzzzz... nen Stein?! *ROFL*


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Matze001 (25 März 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich.. wenn ich einen Stein in einer Bewerbungsmappe finde, würd ich denken, das der Bewerber einen an der Klatsche hat..   tzzzz... nen Stein?! *ROFL*
> 
> 
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2011)

für alle die nicht aus süddeutschland stammen:

hier gibt es den ausdruck, jemanden einen stein in den garten werfen.

Dies bedeutet, jemanden einen gefallen tun, in der hoffnung, dass er einem auch einen gefallen tut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> für alle die nicht aus süddeutschland stammen:
> 
> hier gibt es den ausdruck, jemanden einen stein in den garten werfen.
> 
> Dies bedeutet, jemanden einen gefallen tun, in der hoffnung, dass er einem auch einen gefallen tut.


 
Bei uns in Norddeutschland ist ein Stein in Nachbarsgarten werfen, illegale Bauschutt endsorgung.
Ganz übel wird es wenn der Nachbar drüber gefallen ist


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich.. wenn ich einen Stein in einer Bewerbungsmappe finde, würd ich denken, das der Bewerber einen an der Klatsche hat.. tzzzz... nen Stein?! *ROFL*
> 
> 
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81


 
Ich denke mit Stein ist ein kleiner hochkaräter gemeint  so als Entscheidungsfinder


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 März 2011)

helmut_von_der_reparatur schrieb:


> bei uns in norddeutschland ist ein stein in nachbarsgarten werfen, illegale bauschutt endsorgung.



*rofl**rofl**rofl*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bei uns in Norddeutschland ist ein Stein in Nachbarsgarten werfen, illegale Bauschutt endsorgung.
> Ganz übel wird es wenn der Nachbar drüber gefallen ist



mein lieber helmut

das war eine metapher

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metapher

du sollst nicht immer alles wörtlich nehmen 

wenn du eine stange wasser ins eck stellen geht, suchst du doch auch die toilette auf


----------



## Matze001 (26 März 2011)

AUD du Spielverderber


----------



## Nordischerjung (26 März 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> wenn du eine stange wasser ins eck stellen geht, suchst du doch auch die toilette auf



Bist du dir da vollkommen sicher bei HvdR ???  *ROFL*


----------



## mike_roh_soft (26 März 2011)

Also ich fänd´s gut wenn die Bewerber mir nen Fuffi [50] in die Bewerbung legen würden lol

Bei uns werden auch nur Bewerber durchgeführt, die wir zum Gespräch eingeladen haben.

Wenn ich mich ans Studium zurück erinnere (nur 3Jahre her) dann muss ich mit den Augen rollen was die uns fürn Scheiß verzapft haben.
Völlig überbewertet diese Bewerbunsseminare etc.

Kann schon sein, dass es als BWL´ler schwierig ist aber mit dem technischen Beruf muss man weder mit Anzug und Krawatte noch mit besonders auffälligen Bewerbungen punkten.

Hier zählt eine Bewerbung, die optisch ansprechend und gut formatiert ist (was leider heute immer noch zu wenige drauf haben).
Man sollte ein fundiertes Wissen für den Arbeitsplatz um den man sich bewirbt mitbringen oder zumindest Engagement ausstrahlen.

Cheers Mike


----------



## trinitaucher (27 März 2011)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich ans Studium zurück erinnere (nur 3Jahre her) dann muss ich mit den Augen rollen was die uns fürn Scheiß verzapft haben.
> Völlig überbewertet diese Bewerbunsseminare etc.
> 
> Kann schon sein, dass es als BWL´ler schwierig ist aber mit dem technischen Beruf muss man weder mit Anzug und Krawatte noch mit besonders auffälligen Bewerbungen punkten.
> ...


*ACK*

Hab auch zwei solcher "Training" mitgemacht. Teilweise völliger Quatsch was man da lernt. Das wurde mir schon von vier Personaler aus Industrieunternehmen (inkl. meinem Chef) bestätigt.
Neben fachlicher Eignung muss gegenseitige Sympathie und Interesse vorhanden sein. Da kümmert keinen die zurückliegende Firmenbesichtigung oder der auswendig gelernte Geschäftsbericht. Außer vielleicht bei Stellen für "leicht austauschbares" Personal oder bei hunderten von Bewerbern.
... Aber auf so eine Stelle würde ich mich eh nie Bewerben wollen.


----------

